# Code Windows difficult to see in Vista



## DocAElstein (Feb 27, 2015)

*Code Windows difficult to see in Vista*

Hi
.   For almost 2 weeks (possibly after a system update) My code window in Vista is difficult to see. Strangely this effects both *any *Excel File VB Editor Window (XL 2003 ; XL 2007 ; XL 2010).....   * OR any* Forum Code Window…!?!? 
*.   Anyone else using Vista noticed that? *
.   Not a big problem.. I have to strain my eyes a bit, but I am getting used to it….

Alan

P.s. I will try to demonstrate here … I have done about 20 different goes with different systems ; Different Excel versions ;L Different systems( XP ; Vista ; Windows 7(Starter) ; different File VB Windows ; Different Forum Code Windows…
…….* I think I have narrowed it down to a Vista Problem. *So here is just a random “Vista” and “Not Vista” Screen shot……(hoping I guess the correct image format that works for most people in this particular Sub Forum!!!)
.    Because of the Image Quality the difference may not be obvious to you here… But basically the “Not Vista” is still coming out clear and easy to see as it always was by me. The “Vista” comes up in my Excel VB Code Window or Forum Code window with very fragmented and almost transparent text.

……………….
.   “Not Vista”





http://i1065.photobucket.com/albums/u400/DocAElstein/ReOrdKyleWin7St_zpsdt9c3r7y.jpg


……………..
.    “Vista”





http://i1065.photobucket.com/albums/u400/DocAElstein/ReOrdKyleVistaKBMrE_zpsp2byppns.jpg

…………


----------



## Marbles (Feb 27, 2015)

After this update: Patch Tuesday: Font Corruption with KB3013455 | Patch Tuesday content from Windows IT Pro

I noticed that Arial in Access was distorted.  Uninstalling the update has fixed the problem, but it was there to fix a security flaw, so you would have to think about that when trying it.


----------



## DocAElstein (Feb 27, 2015)

Marbles said:


> After this update: Patch Tuesday: Font Corruption with KB3013455 | Patch Tuesday content from Windows IT Pro
> 
> I noticed that Arial in Access was distorted. …….


 
.  Thanks. That’s very useful info.   There were I remember some large nightly updates around that time. And indeed I also had some problems restarting my two Vista computers at that time. So there could well be something along the lines of what you have said. (What I am seeing is a sort of “Font Corruption” as discussed in the Link you gave. ) I did try at the time restarting my computers to an earlier start point, something which I learnt to be very good when I get a virus. But in this case it had no effect. Because of my lack of computer experience I will leave it now for a while and see if Microsoft fix it with another update. But your info helps to re – assure me that there may be a good explanation other than I did something stupid unknowingly to cause the problem!. 
.  So thanks very much again for taking the trouble to reply.
Alan

P.s. .. I did so many tests tracking it down to Vista, that I forgot to check what I usually always do with such issues…that is to say the browser!!
..  I did all the tests in Google Chrome browser…, which of course is supported and receives updates….
..  I just re-did a few test in IE 9 and IE 8, which I believe are no longer supported and so possibly receives fewer or no updates... And guess what… *No problem!* So that again could support what you have said


----------



## Marbles (Feb 27, 2015)

I tried the same database in Windows 7, and the fonts were okay.  If you search for the problem on the Internet, the update seems to be the cause.


----------



## DocAElstein (Feb 27, 2015)

Marbles said:


> I tried the same database in Windows 7, and the fonts were okay.  If you ......



Thanks!


----------



## DocAElstein (Feb 27, 2015)

Yep... when you search with something along the lines of "Font distortion Vista" you come up with lots of info.. 
.. I tried Googling but in wrong directions like "Excel Code Window problem"  etc... Got nowhere... one of these problems where you need almost to know the answer to pick the right search criteria...

Thanks again for the tip
Alan


----------



## DocAElstein (Feb 28, 2015)

. Hi just an update here..,
.    Did a lot of googling based on some of the help here, got a lot of good info.. but following Marbles advice put off de – installing anything for the time being….-
.  Slept on it… By morning coffee stumbled coincidentally on this thread…
Eileen's Lounge • View topic - Rough looking text problem

and then tried a Link there (coincidentally posted there last night!!) which was to A Microsoft Support Page.:   

Fix for text quality degradation after security update 3013455 (MS15-010) is installed

.. Following that has got me there finally!!  

.  - Precisely what worked for me was

.  from that link to Microsoft Support I went
.   ----    Update für Windows Vista  
.  -----   Download the package now-
.  ------  Download  
.  ------##  Windows6.0-KB3037639-x86.msu  ##
.   ----- Next    
.   -----   Save

.  I then got a dialogue box for saving a Windows6.0-KB3037639-x86 file described as a Microsoft Update Standalone Package.
.  I saved this ;  double clicked it (Opened it) ; and let it run….
.  My computer did some unusual things, checking lots of USB and Desktop files, especially WORD Files and then went blank screen for a long while.  
.  I got very nervous, went jogging for a long time,  and when I got back the computer was up and running and up until now everything is OK and my poor quality text problem has gone!!!   

. ( so the jogging was wot really solved it          )

Alan…

P.s. at point ##  ______  ‘##   above I was also offered   Windows6.0-KB3013455-x86  as an alternative. But on running it errored saying my system was not compatible for that.


----------

